# Eyelid operation....



## jess98765 (Nov 18, 2005)

Has anyone had or know people who have got their eyelids done- as in getting an eyelid through operation on eyes that don't have an eyelid originally ??? I'm going to HongKong at the end of the year and contemplating getting an eyelid on my eyes....  However i'm kinda scared as they are my eyes and i don't really want things to go wrong and become blind or anything!!  i just wanted to know whether it hurts bad or not and whether it affects you after you get it done?? Cos i don't really want to spend my holiday time covered in bandages and half blind... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Any suggestions or comments on whether i should get mine done or not would be great!!!


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 18, 2005)

Not something I have direct experience of but there is an absolutely _huge_ amount of infomation about the procedure to be found here


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 18, 2005)

wow thanks so much for that website!!


----------



## vloky (Nov 19, 2005)

you don't have eyelids??   how does that work??


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 19, 2005)

Vloky - look at the examples of "Before and After" in the link I gave - there _are_ eyelids but there is no discernible crease in them.

And especially for you, here is today's random zoological fact;
Frog can breathe through their skin as well as through their mouth and lungs.​


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vloky* 
_you don't have eyelids??   how does that work??_

 
I don't have that fold that most people have on their eyelids..... i don't really know how to describe it....i guess people with no eyelid just don't have that extra bit of skin/ fat/ whatever that bit is, that helps to open up their eyes... if you look at the FOTD forum and look at some of the asian eyes, they too don't have a crease in their lids.... it's kinda weird


----------



## vloky (Nov 19, 2005)

Oh ok, I was picturing no eyelids at all and was thinking of a painful life full of eye drops and goggles and no eye shadow. Um. It is possible..     I get it now though.


----------



## vloky (Nov 19, 2005)

about the frogs:freaky, I did not know that. You learn something new every day I suppose.  I at least try to.


----------



## GlamDazzled (Nov 19, 2005)

awww going for the crease huh?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm not asian but I dont have a crease either but I kind of like it. nothing wrong with not having a crease!


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamDazzled* 
_awww going for the crease huh?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm not asian but I dont have a crease either but I kind of like it. nothing wrong with not having a crease!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's kind of a pain though having no crease- i mean, you've got to be more careful where you stick and apply your eyeshadow otherwise you just end up looking like a clown or something....Also, by having a lid (i really should start saying crease now, cos people get confused!!!) definitely opens up the eyes more making it look larger....but i have learnt to deal with it i guess and didn't actually realise something was wrong with my eyes till about a year ago (i'm 17 now), so i guess it's no big deal or anything.  But yea, my mum kinda put the operation thing pass me seeing how we're going overseas where they can do it cheap so just wanted to see the responses to this....


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vloky* 
_Oh ok, I was picturing no eyelids at all and was thinking of a painful life full of eye drops and goggles and no eye shadow. Um. It is possible..     I get it now though._

 
Lol, you crack me up girl! now that you put it that way, i think i feel fortunate to actually have a lid. I think you got confused cos i said i don't have a lid- what i meant to say was crease on my lid..... whoops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol..... you made my day


----------



## GlamDazzled (Nov 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess98765* 
_It's kind of a pain though having no crease- i mean, you've got to be more careful where you stick and apply your eyeshadow otherwise you just end up looking like a clown or something....Also, by having a lid (i really should start saying crease now, cos people get confused!!!) definitely opens up the eyes more making it look larger....but i have learnt to deal with it i guess and didn't actually realise something was wrong with my eyes till about a year ago (i'm 17 now), so i guess it's no big deal or anything.  But yea, my mum kinda put the operation thing pass me seeing how we're going overseas where they can do it cheap so just wanted to see the responses to this...._

 
well its nothing _WRONG_ with your eyes...but if you do choose to get the surgery done...I hope it turns out great.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



dont do it! lol   

just curious: where do you live?


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 19, 2005)

i live in New Zealand.....  Yea, i've seen some of the pictures on that site that caffn8me gave me and swelling and burisng of the eye does happen heaps and i don't think i want to spend half my time in hong kong nursing a bruised eye.... so yea, probably won't do it


----------



## Pei (Nov 19, 2005)

Jess, this is a very common surgery here in Singapore. It's an outpatient thingy. We even have ads claiming that u can get dlb eyelids instantly!

IMO, if u're troubled by this prob, find a reputable surgeon, go for it!
(Hong kong is ok, be VERY careful if u want it done at China or Thailand!)


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 
_Jess, this is a very common surgery here in Singapore. It's an outpatient thingy. We even have ads claiming that u can get dlb eyelids instantly!

IMO, if u're troubled by this prob, find a reputable surgeon, go for it!
(Hong kong is ok, be VERY careful if u want it done at China or Thailand!)_

 
Thanks pei, that's great news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  i'm just worried about the after effects of it being done- like i don't want to be bandaged half my time while i'm on holiday, meaning to be shopping and seeing my realtives


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Nov 22, 2005)

i wouldn't suggest doing it during a vacation. typically there's two types of procedures now laser and good ol' cutting. anyhow most of my friends who have had this surgery have had the cutting type. basically they'll slit your eyelids, grab some fat and snip it off and then sew the skin of your lids back together. you'll be stitched up twice, once with a permenant thread and once with a temporary one that will be removed in 3 days. you're going to be bruised or swollen for at least 2-3 weeks. the look of the eye usually won't even look normal til at least 3 months (due to swelling and such). you want to have the procedure done at home during vacation or at least some where locally where you can recheck up with your doctor to see how the healing/progress is going. it's a simple operation, done within the day. they give you giant elephant shots around the eyes and i believe your arms too. you're awake during the whole process and you get to go home the same day. also, if you still consider doing the surgery on your vacation make sure its at a sterile place with real doctors. plastic surgeons can be dentists... make sure you know they're history, references, recommendations etc. and ask many, many questions. oh and research first. but yeah... i personally don't believe in eyelid surgery but for those who opted to do so, i would say 3 out of 4 came out very nicely. there's always one person here and there where you can DEFINITELY tell and just feel bad for such a botched job. dont' forget the risk of blindness and disfiguration. weigh your options, but ultimately its what will make you feel better. (from what i've heard it hurts but not too bad, you'll be stuck with hats and sunglasses for awhile)


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Nov 22, 2005)

oh and don't forget to take into consideration that after the operation is performed theres a good possibility you might not be able to shut your eyes all the way. i've seen some of my friends sleeping and it is c-r-e-e-p-y haha


----------



## asnbrb (Nov 22, 2005)

i don't have eyelid creases either!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the idea of the surgery scares me.  they even make this glue thing that comes with a plastic pick that is supposed to glue your eyelids to make a crease that THAT scares me!


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 29, 2005)

*Eyelid Operation*

I love Asian eyes, the difference is what makes you so beautiful.  But I totally understand that a person has to do what makes them feel good.

A woman of 60 years in my family had it done, and looked fine in less than a week (she fixed the droopy lid thing).  She also wanted to get a tummy tuck, but was informed that she is too old.

Good luck with whatever decision you make and have a great vacation!


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asnbrb* 
_i don't have eyelid creases either!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the idea of the surgery scares me.  they even make this glue thing that comes with a plastic pick that is supposed to glue your eyelids to make a crease that THAT scares me!_

 

I've seen that! Funny story actually. I was doing this girls eyes at work. I put paint on then shadow etc. She wanted to try like 5 different colors so we did different looks on each eye. Well, she liked one side more than the other so we had to take off the eye she didn't like. The paint, had grabbed hold of the glue and wouldn't come off! I didn't know wtf it was. I was trying to clean her eyelid for a no joke, a good 10 minutes. Finally, the makeup remover broke down the glue enough that it was wiped away. I redid that eye, but then it looked totally off because one of her eyes had a semi-crease, and the other had none. The one with the glue still intact looked like crap (IMO) because the glue made it all lumpy. I didn't even know until she was long gone and I asked one of my Korean coworkers who's been with MAC forever if she'd ever seen anything like it. 

My whole thing is whyyyy do you want to change your eyes?!? I guess I just never understood surgery for a purely cosmetic reason. My friends who want boob jobs tell me I'll never understand because I have a D cup. I *do* want plastic/cosmetic surgery, but I want a breast reduction because it's a pain for my back - that's the only reason. I cannot fathom why anyone would want to permanently change their appearance (unless you look like one of those extreme makeover chicks who's been teased all your life for looking like a troll or something). 

There's nothing WRONG with your eyes. They're not abnormal. Asian eyes are my absolute favorite to do because there's so much more room to work with and so many styles to play with. And even that statement annoys me because there isn't just one style of asian eyes. I guess I just meant I love doing eyes that have no visible crease. I don't know . . . I wouldn't do it if I were you. I've seen so many mishaps with cosmetic surgery on the women I work on and it's just not worth it IMO. I say love yourself for who you are, and anyone who's not happy with the way YOU look, needs to go fuck themselves. And anyway, differences, flaws and imperfections are what give us character


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 29, 2005)

http://www.drmeronk.com/asian/asian-eyelid-oper5.html

Ahhhhhhhhh. That looks painful.


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YOOTOPiA* 
_i wouldn't suggest doing it during a vacation. typically there's two types of procedures now laser and good ol' cutting. anyhow most of my friends who have had this surgery have had the cutting type. basically they'll slit your eyelids, grab some fat and snip it off and then sew the skin of your lids back together. you'll be stitched up twice, once with a permenant thread and once with a temporary one that will be removed in 3 days. you're going to be bruised or swollen for at least 2-3 weeks. the look of the eye usually won't even look normal til at least 3 months (due to swelling and such). you want to have the procedure done at home during vacation or at least some where locally where you can recheck up with your doctor to see how the healing/progress is going. it's a simple operation, done within the day. they give you giant elephant shots around the eyes and i believe your arms too. you're awake during the whole process and you get to go home the same day. also, if you still consider doing the surgery on your vacation make sure its at a sterile place with real doctors. plastic surgeons can be dentists... make sure you know they're history, references, recommendations etc. and ask many, many questions. oh and research first. but yeah... i personally don't believe in eyelid surgery but for those who opted to do so, i would say 3 out of 4 came out very nicely. there's always one person here and there where you can DEFINITELY tell and just feel bad for such a botched job. dont' forget the risk of blindness and disfiguration. weigh your options, but ultimately its what will make you feel better. (from what i've heard it hurts but not too bad, you'll be stuck with hats and sunglasses for awhile)_

 
Ok i'm freeked out now! Right that's it, i don't think i will do it


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_ My whole thing is whyyyy do you want to change your eyes?!? I guess I just never understood surgery for a purely cosmetic reason. My friends who want boob jobs tell me I'll never understand because I have a D cup. I *do* want plastic/cosmetic surgery, but I want a breast reduction because it's a pain for my back - that's the only reason. I cannot fathom why anyone would want to permanently change their appearance (unless you look like one of those extreme makeover chicks who's been teased all your life for looking like a troll or something). 

There's nothing WRONG with your eyes. They're not abnormal. Asian eyes are my absolute favorite to do because there's so much more room to work with and so many styles to play with. And even that statement annoys me because there isn't just one style of asian eyes. I guess I just meant I love doing eyes that have no visible crease. I don't know . . . I wouldn't do it if I were you. I've seen so many mishaps with cosmetic surgery on the women I work on and it's just not worth it IMO. I say love yourself for who you are, and anyone who's not happy with the way YOU look, needs to go fuck themselves. And anyway, differences, flaws and imperfections are what give us character 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks hun!! i feel much better about my eyes now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just felt that i should do it seeing how i'm going to a place where its so commonly done and much cheaper... But after looking at the things that could go wrong and also the brusing and sweeling afterwards, i don't think i want that so probably won't go through with it! Thanks for the kind words though


----------



## Pink_minx (Nov 30, 2005)

Eww scary I have no lids too but I wanted to get one too but then I thought it wasnt neccessary because I really didnt need it.  As for my mom she saids she needs one even though she has lids but her extra skin is sagging sort of so she might need it.


----------



## shygirl (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm so glad you asked this question! I'm considering getting an eyelift as well. I was born several months premature and was left with deafness and ptosis (aka 'lazy eye'). I'd like to have this done because the older I get, the more my eyelid seems to close. I wish I had Paris Hilton's 'don't give a fk attitude' about her eyes but it's also really affecting my vision and lens costs.
I've been reading that the patient is wide awake while the procedure is done?! I'd fkn die if I can see a scalpel coming near my eye!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 3, 2006)

Paris Hilton has droopy lids? I have to take a good look at her photos.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shygirl* 
_I'm so glad you asked this question! I'm considering getting an eyelift as well. I was born several months premature and was left with deafness and ptosis (aka 'lazy eye'). I'd like to have this done because the older I get, the more my eyelid seems to close. I wish I had Paris Hilton's 'don't give a fk attitude' about her eyes but it's also really affecting my vision and lens costs.

I've been reading that the patient is wide awake while the procedure is done?! I'd fkn die if I can see a scalpel coming near my eye!_


----------



## joytheobscure (Jan 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vloky* 
_Oh ok, I was picturing no eyelids at all and was thinking of a painful life full of eye drops and goggles and no eye shadow. Um. It is possible..     I get it now though._

 
ROFL here- being blonde most of my life- I was thinking of "Wow, poor girl-" first thing I thought of is "She must like Lip products" - I feel real silly.  

I have the facial bone structure of my Native American (Choctaw) family- but am pale with green eyes- I'm unique - I'll deal with it. My crease is not well defined -I think thats why a lot of times its just natural to use two shades to get them to show up or else line my eyes brightly. But,   I think if you really feel you need surgery go for it.  I would never do anything with my eyes - just would hate to risk vision over anything.  I remember as a kid not liking my eyes because I thought they looked different from all my little german /scandinavian descendent friends... This is really interesting reading about the different shapes of the eye.  I'm amazed at how different all of the eyes/surgeries turned out. 

Its funny there is a theory that the Zuni people in Western New Mexico have 13th century Japanese Ancestry and one of the main anthropological findings was their eyes and the epicantheal fold, and a kidney disease.  The Zunis look asian (much more than Navajo and Apache or Choctaw).   I started reading on this topic after because I wanted to find out if my eyes were like that.  I get off on a tangent and this is one of my weird interests- people's bone and facial structures... its so neat how different everyone in the world is...


----------

